# Bluegills-Pt Two



## Fossilman

Went to a different lake today,got my limit on bluegill's and one crappie..Most were over a pound......


----------



## Invector

Been a long time since I got into some good gill fishing I'm jelouse :bowdown:


----------



## PanfishHunter

Fossilman what rig and kind of live bait do you use for these bluegills?
:sniper: panfishhunter


----------



## kenkinser

What State u in to catch that big of bluegill, them are hogs


----------



## samwise2158

There are big fish in every state that has water! 
I caught many that size myself over here in Wisconsin :lol:


----------



## Madison

Nice fish!! Great Eats!!

sunnies rank #2 on my list of fish for eating..


----------



## njsimonson

I'll bite Maddy...what's #1?

Bullhead? Carp? B.. Ba...Baaa... I can't even say it.


----------

